# My snakes



## arcy11 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, 
just sharing photos of my snakes, 


my female pastel ball python


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 7, 2011)

hey arcy welcome to aps.
great looking snakes mate, clearly you are no in australia


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 7, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> hey arcy welcome to aps.
> great looking snakes mate, clearly you are no in australia


 
Or maybe he is...


----------



## arcy11 (Mar 7, 2011)

hi byron_moses, thanks, my snakes are in the Philippines, i am currently staying here at windsor brisbane, with my sister.

hi snake love, yes i am on holidays here in brisbane,


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 7, 2011)

i have always wanted a ball python


----------



## laven (Mar 7, 2011)

yea same she a real beauty


----------



## william_blakers (Mar 7, 2011)

*Ball Pythons*

I just returned from a quick trip to Tuscon, Arizona and decided to look at a reptile store there. Baby balls at $59US each. They sure looked cute. So did the Jungle at $195 and the Woma at $199 plus all the other iguanas and box tortoises and chameleons etc. Word of honor I smuggled nothing back but sure wish I had the balls to try! Funny enough they said they are not allowed to sell reptiles that are native to Arizona. Seems Australia isnt the only country to have perverse reptile laws.


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the blood python.


----------



## arcy11 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks getarealdog, my blood has a good appetite, he is my garbage disposal ot rats and mice! hehehe


----------

